# Power trucks



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I've made two live diesel G-scale locomotives. Both use an R/C truck engine to spin a generator. I've been happy with the Aristocraft power trucks. I'm planning to build another locomotive and wanted to try a different truck - MTH and USA trains are the two I'm aware of. Does anyone have a recommendation? I'm looking for something durable, able to handle 24 volts, and hopefully efficient. Thanks for your help! 

Bob Pope


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Does scale matter? 
MTH are, I believe, 1:32, while the USA diesels are 1:29 a fair amout larger. Both run on 45mm track. 
I'm sure the USA can handle that voltage, but I don't know about MTH. 

John


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John, 

The locomotive will be my own design, so scale doesn't matter to me. Thanks for the information. 

Bob


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

the MTH engines are designed to run on 24v. You will have no problem.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

MTH does not sell the trucks, only will exchange, is what I've been told. Would have to buy a loco to take them from, I guess.


----------

